# "Too many points in 24 hours"



## richtee (Jan 20, 2008)

This, my fellow smokers, cooks and general BBQ lovers..is CRAP!

Is it MY FAULT that the entire membership of SMF is producing awesome Q on the same day?

Is it MY FAULT that darn near every answer to a question posted has been applicable, if not dead nuts on?

Is it MY FAULT that folks here are so friendly that even if they are new and bomb a smoke, I give 'em points just to make 'em try again, and not be bummed out?

<OK  maybe that one IS my fault>

But DANGIT! I should be able to give 'em as I see fit!


----------



## mossymo (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree..... and I gave you points for this post !!!


----------



## smokin' joe (Jan 20, 2008)

Calm down brother.....lol


----------



## richtee (Jan 20, 2008)

Heh... tanks Marty- Wish I could return 'em  <grumble>


----------



## abelman (Jan 20, 2008)

I guess I'll have to figure out the whole points deal. I'm new enough that I haven't a clue. 

I guess I got caught up in the cooking,


----------



## richtee (Jan 20, 2008)

I'd give points for that rather astute reply too...BUT AGAIN  I CAN'T!


----------



## morkdach (Jan 20, 2008)

its yor fault that i always look for your suggestions cause there mostley right on .
thanks RICHTEE


----------



## richtee (Jan 20, 2008)

Awwww shucks...


----------



## white cloud (Jan 20, 2008)

You know rich you did make alot of good points there. I would give one but only have two. Thanks by the way. I was looking around in c/p this morning trying to figure how to give points well deserved.


----------



## richtee (Jan 20, 2008)

You do NOT subtract from yours to give to others..there is an explanation at the top of the main page on rep points   :{)


----------



## dono (Jan 20, 2008)

points? points? I don't need no stinkin' points..................... don't worry be happy


----------



## richtee (Jan 20, 2008)

It's not that *I* worry, Don. it's positive strokes for folks, and we all like 'em. Especially new folks who feel uncomfortable and need some confidence or re-assurance. They helped me when I was new..let me know I was doing good...or at least learning. And I have learned ALOT here.


----------



## smoke freak (Jan 20, 2008)

Right on Don!
Also lose the thong!


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 20, 2008)

Not to poke fun but, That response had me rolling WhiteCloud.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now as to orginal post. Rich I am right there with ya, Over the past 3 days I have seen that message several times myelf when I try to give points.
Do points really matter...NO! Does it make you a better cook, chef, or Q'er?? NO!!
What it does do, is provide encouragement and support to our fellow Q'er's. 

Points should be able to be given to as many people as you see fit with no point limitation within a time period.
If there are 100 good post a day and I feel they are all deserving, then I should be able to express that with points.

I with ya on this one Rich


----------



## abelman (Jan 20, 2008)

Seriously, can someone give us newbies a cliff note version of the points system?

I think I missed orientation


----------



## richtee (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/mod...ewarticle&id=4


----------



## abelman (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks guys, interesting system


----------



## allen (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey Richtee,People like you deserve points, you speak up and always there to help a fellow smoker like me, my hat is off to you and many others, I learned quite abit about smoking, I just hope I can return the favor someday


----------



## ron50 (Jan 20, 2008)

Rich:


This came up once before. The point limitation is probably a default to the software not something that was imposed arbitrarily by Jeff so that you can't give as many points as you feel like. As a result, I don't think it is crap. Also believe it or not, there are hundreds of other members here that can give points to people as well in the small span of time you do not have that ability.

If your main purpose was to let your feelings be known to Jeff who is the one person who might be able to change it, you could have simply sent a pm to him. Just as I could have sent a PM to you if my only purpose of this post was to let you know that :)

IMO the new members of this forum gain a lot more confidence and recognition in their abilities by letting them know, on their post, the good and bad aspects of their latest smoking adventure. Or you could even send the a PM without the public message that you sent them points.

Instead all you gained here was the ire of the least senior moderator who thought we were done with posts like this which, in my lowly opinion, serve no useful purpose.


----------



## richtee (Jan 20, 2008)

Ummm ahhh..OK. Just..I get fustrated. I was not blaming the setting of limits, I was debating the usefulness of such limits. Especially when I think several folks deserve them, and I cannot give them. I will try to behave.

PS..I'd like to give ya points for this well thought out post... but   ;{)


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 20, 2008)

Rich that is a value that is set by default in the admin control panet that the regular mods don't have any control over. You should take up your position with TulsaJeff and not here in the open forum.


----------



## white cloud (Jan 20, 2008)

Your gonna P*** OFF the MOD SQUAD Richard


----------



## ron50 (Jan 20, 2008)

Rich:


As a member here I don't need the points. As a moderator I think they cause more problems then their worth as a tool of this forum. Just one man's opinion, no more or less valuable then anyone elses.

Just keep supporting the members thru helpful and timely advice, disparaging myths, setting the example thru excellent and consistent results and you will have achieved much more then any amount of points you could ever give.

And btw, that one lousy picture of last night's butt ain't going to cut it lol!
Need more Qview!


----------



## peculiarmike (Jan 20, 2008)

I think this says it all.


----------



## dono (Jan 20, 2008)

lol the last thing you want is for me to loose the thong lol


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 20, 2008)

As many of you know, I was working on the points system a week or so ago and may have caused something to return to its' default setting.

I will look into it.

Furthermore, the points system is supposed to be something we do for fun here which is why I turned off the ability to give negative point.. that just ain't fun at all and it certainly serves no purpose other than to make the giver feel better.

If it stops being fun it can easily be turned off.

My suggestion is to use it in fun and if you find yourself getting frustrated by it then find a different way to give out kudos.


----------



## fred420 (Jan 21, 2008)

can understand frustration  of richtee...but not real pressed about system..here to learn, don't have much knowledge to share, compared to most......maybe if it is a sorespot you should discontinue...the sharing should not suffer for the point system...


----------



## richtee (Jan 21, 2008)

Sigh...Wife won't let me use the good cam with greasy fingers...Grr... that's It! I'm posting to the refridgerator!  Umm wait...bad idea. I'll have to find a food-proof cam.


----------

